# Camera Switches from RAW to JPEG and Back?



## sojourn (Apr 21, 2010)

I was trying to take some pictures of small wildflowers in the darkening evening light, and of the 40 or so images  I took, two came out JPEG, while the rest taken to that point had all been RAW, and resumed being RAW after the two JPEGs.

What the heck is going on? I didn't change anything (that I am aware of)


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you by chance slip the mode dail whilst you were shooting? Program mode will support RAW but full auto only takes images in JPEG mode.


----------



## sojourn (Apr 21, 2010)

Overread said:


> Did you by chance slip the mode dail whilst you were shooting? Program mode will support RAW but full auto only takes images in JPEG mode.


 
Yeppers!  I forgot I had switched to the flash mode for those images. Thank you for jogging my memory...I was truly perplexed!

It is rare that I don't recognize a wildflower in my area, and apparently the unusual and generous rainfall we've had this winter has made some sprout that I've never seen before, nor can I find it in my wildflower books.

I'm going back with my tripod and better lighting to snap some more. I wish I had a good macro lens right now!


----------

